# Proverbs about money in your language



## malexandric

Could you please share proverbs or sayings in your language that are related to money? 
It can be anything related to saving, spending, managing, having, or not having money.

For example, in Serbia, we say, "Ne može i jare i pare". The literal translation would be "You can't have the baby goat and the money too," while the true meaning of it would be something like "You can't have your cake and eat it too."

I'm especially looking to find proverbs whose literal translation is funny or weird


----------



## Yendred

malexandric said:


> For example, in Serbia, we say, "Ne može i jare i pare". The literal translation would be "You can't have the baby goat and the money too," while the true meaning of it would be something like "You can't have your cake and eat it too."


The French equivalent is:
_On ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre._
Literally: _You can't have the butter and the money for the butter._

Sometimes, we also add:
... _et le sourire de la crémière._
(... _and the smile of the dairywoman_)


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Γρόσια έχεις; Έγνοιες έχεις»* [↗︎ˈɣro̞s̠ça ˈe̞çis̠ ↘︎ˈe̞ɣɲe̞s̠ ˈe̞çis] --> _You have money? you have worries_ («γρόσι/γρόσια» [ˈɣro̞s̠i] (neut. nom. sinɡ.)/[ˈɣro̞s̠ça] (neut. nom. pl.) was the _currency_ used in the Ottoman period in Greece < Ottoman Turkish قروش‎ (kurush)).

*«Έχεις φλουριά; Έχεις θωριά»* [↗︎ˈe̞çis̠ fluˈrʝa ↘︎ˈe̞çis θo̞ˈrʝa] --> _You have money? you have face_ («φλουρί/φλουριά» [fluˈɾi] (neut. nom. sinɡ.)/[fluˈrʝa] (neut. nom. pl.) was the _ɡold coin_ in the Late Byzantine period < Florentine _fiorino d'oro_).

*«Κάλλιο πέντε και στο χέρι παρά δέκα και καρτέρει»* [ˈkaʎo̞ ˈpe̞nde̞ ˌce̞sto̞ˈçe̞ɾi paˈɾa ˈðe̞ka ˌcekarˈte̞ɾi] --> _Better five in the hand than ten tomorrow_

*«Μάζευε κι ας είν' και ρώγες»* [ˈmaze̞ve̞ ˌcas̠ˈiɲce̞ ˈɾo̞ʝes̠] --> _Rack up even if it's just ɡrapes_

*«Φασούλι το φασούλι γεμίζει το σακούλι»* [faˈs̠uli ˌto̞faˈs̠uli ʝeˈmiz̠i ˌto̞s̠aˈkuli] --> _Βean after bean infills the baɡ_


----------



## Terio

French : 

Plaie d'argent n'est pas mortelle (Money wound is not mortal).

L'argent n'a pas d'odeur (Money is odourless.)

L'argent ne fait pas le bonheur (Money does not make you happy). [We sometimes add, to mock it : ... mais il aide à supporter le malheur : ... but it helps enduring misfortune.]

Argent mal acquis ne profite jamais (Money dishonesty won never generates profits).


----------



## ThomasK

"Geld is het slijk der aarde." [the mud/ the dirt/ the mire of the earth] Might be a reference to Habakuk 2:6, and/or to Zachariah 9: 3-4. _(Ideas suggested by Henk Peelen at proz.com)_

"Het geld groeit niet op mijn rug." [Money does not grow on my back] Said by parents for instance who tell their children off because they ask for/ want too much money...


----------



## Penyafort

Some in Catalan:

*Diners d'altri i brou de peix, no fan greix*
_-Money from others and fish broth, none will make you fat._

*Vols enemics? Deix diners als amics.*
_-Do you want enemies? Lend money to friends._

*Barcelona és bona si la bossa sona.*
_-Barcelona is fine if your pouch jingles._


----------



## elroy

Arabic:

بالمال ولا بالعيال
Better [to lose] money than [to lose] children.



Penyafort said:


> *Diners d'altri i brou de peix, no fan greix*
> _-Money from others and fish broth, none will make you fat._


What's the moral of this one?


----------



## Penyafort

elroy said:


> What's the moral of this one?


My interpretation is that, just like you won't get fat by eating fish soup, don't expect to get rich thanks to money coming from others, you'll have to earn it yourself.


----------



## Roxxxannne

Money doesn't grow on trees.


----------



## apmoy70

Roxxxannne said:


> Money doesn't grow on trees.


What? Don't you have *«λεφτόδεντρο»* [le̞ˈfto̞ðe̞ndro̞] (neut.) --> _money-tree_ (= oblique «λεφτο-» [le̞ˈfto̞] as first member in compounds < neut. nom. pl. «λεφτά» [le̞ˈfta] --> _moneys_, dissasimilation of the Byzantine «λεπτόν/λεπτά» leptón (neut. nom. sinɡ.)/leptá (neut. nom. pl.) --> _smaller coin denominations of Byzantine currency, chanɡe_ < neuter form of Classical adj. «λεπτός» lĕptós + «δέντρο» [ˈðe̞ndro̞] (neut.) --> _tree_ < Classical neut. noun «δένδρον» déndrŏn) in the States?
«Λεφτόδεντρο» is used sarcastically by the media when politicians during the electoral campaign promise everything to everyone.


----------



## Awwal12

Russian (in rough translation):
"Happiness doesn't lie in money." (Не в деньгах счастье.)
"Money likes counting." (Денежка счёт любит.)
"Don't have one hundred roubles but have one hundred friends." (Не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей.)
"An agreement made is worth more than money." (Уговор дороже денег.)
"One kopek saves one rouble." (Копейка рубль бережёт.)


----------



## Awwal12

Terio said:


> L'argent n'a pas d'odeur (Money is odourless.)


P.S.: That expression is familiar to Russians, of course ("деньги не пахнут"), but it's actually just a translation of Latin "pecunia non olet", usually ascribed to the emperor Vespasian.


----------



## fdb

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> *«Γρόσια έχεις; Έγνοιες έχεις»* [↗︎ˈɣro̞s̠ça ˈe̞çis̠ ↘︎ˈe̞ɣɲe̞s̠ ˈe̞çis] --> _You have money? you have worries_ («γρόσι/γρόσια» [ˈɣro̞s̠i] (neut. nom. sinɡ.)/[ˈɣro̞s̠ça] (neut. nom. pl.) was the _currency_ used in the Ottoman period in Greece < Ottoman Turkish قروش‎ (kurush)).


< German Groschen < Czech groš < Latin (denarius) grossus.


----------



## fdb

Awwal12 said:


> P.S.: That expression is familiar to Russians, of course ("деньги не пахнут"), but it's actually just a translation of Latin "pecunia non olet", usually ascribed to the emperor Vespasian.


....the story being that the emperor introduced a tax on the use of public latrines.


----------



## Yendred

fdb said:


> ....the story being that the emperor introduced a tax on the use of public latrines.


Yes indeed, and in French, in memory of the emperor, public toilets were for a long time called _vespasiennes_.


----------



## Roxxxannne

apmoy70 said:


> What? Don't you have *«λεφτόδεντρο»* [le̞ˈfto̞ðe̞ndro̞] (neut.) --> _money-tree_ (= oblique «λεφτο-» [le̞ˈfto̞] as first member in compounds < neut. nom. pl. «λεφτά» [le̞ˈfta] --> _moneys_, dissasimilation of the Byzantine «λεπτόν/λεπτά» leptón (neut. nom. sinɡ.)/leptá (neut. nom. pl.) --> _smaller coin denominations of Byzantine currency, chanɡe_ < neuter form of Classical adj. «λεπτός» lĕptós + «δέντρο» [ˈðe̞ndro̞] (neut.) --> _tree_ < Classical neut. noun «δένδρον» déndrŏn) in the States?
> «Λεφτόδεντρο» is used sarcastically by the media when politicians during the electoral campaign promise everything to everyone.


Hahaha!  We have τάρτα στον ουρανό.


----------



## apmoy70

Terio said:


> ...
> 
> L'argent n'a pas d'odeur (Money is odourless.)
> 
> ...





fdb said:


> ....the story being that the emperor introduced a tax on the use of public latrines.


Is it similar to our own *«τα λεφτά δεν έχουν πατρίδα»* [ˌtale̞ˈfta ˌðe̞ˈne̞xun paˈtriða]? (_money doesn't have motherland/fatherland_)


----------



## swindaff

In Italian we have:
I soldi non crescono sugli alberi = Money doesn't grow on trees.
Il tempo è denaro = time is money
I soldi non fanno la felicità = money doesn't buy you happiness.

There is another one, but I believe it is not Italian, but rather regional (Campania):
ti sei fatto i soldi! = literally "you became rich", you use it when you haven't heard from someone for a long time (the idea is that if you become rich, you try to keep a low profile so that people won't steal your money or something)


----------



## Yendred

swindaff said:


> Il tempo è denaro = time is money


This one is also international. Originally attributed to Benjamin Franklin.
In French, _le temps c'est de l'argent_.


----------



## S.V.

malexandric said:


> funny



Maybe more fun after a serious one. Ոսկոլ արժէքը ոսկրիչը գիտի in Panosian 2007, p. 42. Gold_'_s value, [the] ossuary knows.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh*

arian bath (minted money) - silver coins
arian benthyg (lent money) - borrowed money
arian byw (living money) - quicksilver/mercury
arian cildwrn (fist of money) - a tip
arian cochion (red money) - copper coins
arian drwg (bad money) - counterfeit coins
arian gwynion (white coins) - silver coins
arian melynion (yellow coins) - gold coins
arian mudandod (muting coins) - hush money
arian parod (ready money) - (ready) cash
arian sychion (dry coins) - hard cash
arian taw (quietening coins) - hush money

money for old rope - arian hawdd (easy money)


----------



## Yendred

If we are now with simple expressions, then French:
_monnaie de singe_ (lit. _monkey money_) = _worthless money, funny money, money to swindle_


----------



## fdb

German: „Wer den Pfennig nicht ehrt, ist des Talers nicht wert“. „Whoever does not honour the penny is not worthy of the dollar”. I know, so stupid.


----------



## Kaoss

Yendred said:


> Yes indeed, and in French, in memory of the emperor, public toilets were for a long time called _vespasiennes_.


I'm taking that to the "names of people becoming word" thread..


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Another saying/proverb for you in Welsh:* Diwedd y gân yw'r geiniog* (The end of the song is the penny) - "It all comes down to money".

And English: *to turn on a sixpence*. To turn quickly or with agile precision, especially with limited room to manoeuvre. Primarily heard in UK.


----------



## Roxxxannne

In the US: *To turn on a dime*, with the same meaning.


----------



## Kaoss

I have always liked this one: *In for a penny, in for a pound*.


----------



## djara

Tunisian: 
_flayyis ma'a flayyis ywalliw kdayyis_; one penny with another penny become a heap.
_bayyidhli kaffi_, literally whiten the palm of my hand i.e. give me money (jocular)
_el flous tnattiq el bakkush_, money makes a dumb person speak


----------



## Terio

Yendred said:


> Yes indeed, and in French, in memory of the emperor, public toilets were for a long time called _vespasiennes_.


In Montreal, in the thirties or early forties, the mayor (Camillien Houde) had public toilets intalled to sanitize some parts of the city. People used  to call them, as a joke, _camilliennes._


----------



## raamez

Syrian:
مال الخسيس بيروح فطيس _maal-el khasiis biyrouh ftiis_: the money of the greedy one goes in vain
In Fusha there is a very common proverb which goes like this درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج one dirham spent on prevention is better than one qintaar spent on treatment.
Dirham is from Greek Drachma and Qintaar is from Latin Centenarius


----------



## Lamarimba

Por dinero baila el perro.


----------



## Graciela J

Lamarimba said:


> Por dinero baila el perro.



Yo lo conozco como: 

Por la plata baila el mono.


----------



## Lamarimba

Graciela J said:


> Por la plata baila el mono.


Perro o mono, bueno. Se nos aplica a nosotros. ¿No es triste?


----------



## Kaoss

Graciela J said:


> Yo lo conozco como:
> 
> Por la plata baila el mono.


Catalan versión: Pagant, Sant Pere canta. --> If you pay him, Saint Peter will sign.

Spanish say (I think i comes from Quevedo): Poderoso caballero es don dinero --> Mr. Money is a powerful gentleman.


----------



## Mahaodeh

Also Arabic:
يا ماخذة القرد ع ماله، يروح المال ويظل القرد ع حاله = you that has taken (married) the monkey for his money, the money might go but the monkey will [always] be a monkey.

المال السائب يعلّم السرقة = unattended money teaches stealing.

الفلوس تغيّر النفوس = money changes peoples’ souls/characters.

هين قرشك ولا تهين نفسك = demean your qirsh (money) not yourself.

القرش الأبيض ينفع في اليوم الأسود = a white (silver) qirsh (coin) is useful on a black day.

اصرف ما في الجيب يأتيك ما في الغيب = spend whatever’s in your pocket and you will get whatever has been destined (to come to you). Basically meaning “spend today, tomorrow will deal with itself”.


----------



## elroy

raamez said:


> In Fusha there is a very common proverb which goes like this درهم وقاية خير من قنطار علاج one dirham spent on prevention is better than one qintaar spent on treatment.


There's an English equivalent, but it uses weights rather than monetary values: 
*An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.*



Awwal12 said:


> "Happiness doesn't lie in money." (Не в деньгах счастье.)





swindaff said:


> I soldi non fanno la felicità = money doesn't buy you happiness.


In English: *Money doesn't buy happiness. *(no "you," as in Italian)

Another English one, from the Bible: *The love of money is the root of all evil. *


----------



## WadiH

I’ll add a few Arabic ones.

From Classical Arabic (in metered verse):
المال يبني بيوتاً لا عمادَ لها والفقر يهدمُ بيت العزّ والشرف
Money erects houses without pillars, and poverty destroys the house of glory and honor
إذا شاب رأس المرء أو قلّ مالهُ فليس له في ودّهنّ نصيبُ
If a man’s head turn grey or his money be little, no part shall he have in their [women’s] affections

From the Qur’an:

المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا، والباقيات الصالحات خيرٌ عند ربّك ثواباً وخيرٌ أملا
Wealth and children are an adornment of the life of this world; and the ever-abiding, the good works, are better with your Lord in reward and better in expectation.

From our native dialect (also in verse):

المال لو هو عند عنزٍ شيورت وقيل يا امّ قرين وين المنزلِ
Money if it be with a goat she will be consulted, and it will be said ‘oh horned one, where shall we set our camp?’


----------



## Włoskipolak 72

Polish

Czas to pieniądz. = Time is money.

Pieniądze szczęścia nie dają, ale żyć pomagają = Money does not bring happiness , but they help to live.

Gdy pieniędzy wiele, wokół przyjaciele. =lit.  When there is a lot of money , there are friends around.
You have a lot of friends if you have money; otherwise there are only strangers.

Człowiek najpierw pragnie być pięknym, potem bogatym a na końcu tylko zdrowym. = Man first wishes to be beautiful, then rich and at the end only healthy_._

Dziewczyny nie lubią chłopców. Dziewczyny lubią samochody i pieniądze! = Girls don't like boys. Girls like cars and money!

Kiedy nie wiadomo o co chodzi, to chodzi o pieniądze. =lit. When you don't know what the matter is , it's about the money.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: Pénz beszél, kutya ugat. ["money talks, dog barks"]


----------

